# Half Life 2 Leichen verschwinden?!



## rider210 (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir gestern mal meine Orange Box instaliert, weil ich mal wieder Half LIfe 2 spielen wollte.
2 Wochen zuvor hatte ich mir wieder Couter Strike Source instaliert und hab mich gewundert, das es kein Blut gab und sich die Leichen nach jedem Tod hinlegen und die Hände über den Kopf legen (also keine ragdoll) bis ich dann irgendwann rausgefunden hab, dass ich in der Registry die Usertoken löschen musste!
Als ich dann gestern Half Life2 spielte fiel mir auf, dass die gegner nach dem sterben innerhalb bruchteilen von Sekunden verschwanden. Es gibt Blut aber sie verschwinden einfach sofort.
Nach stundenlanger suche habe ich dann irgendwo gelesen, dass das von steam so eingeführt wurde um die Performace zu verbessern wenn es zuviele Leichen gibt.
Ich will wieder meine alte Version mit rumliegenden Leichen nur weiss ich nicht wie.
Vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Bin über jede Antwort dankbar.
Mfg Rider


----------



## DonBarcal (3. Februar 2011)

Das mit der Performance kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Das Spiel ist immerhin schon 6 Jahre alt und läuft auch auf betagten System sehr gut.
Du könntest mal die Ingame-Sprache auf Englisch stellen, vielleicht hilft das.
Ansonsten schaust du mal in die config.cfg unter "Steam\SteamApps\Name\half-life 2\hl2\cfg". Vielleicht gibt es dort einen Eintrag dazu.


----------



## rider210 (3. Februar 2011)

Doch das mit der Performace stimmt. Nochmal nachgelesen.
Im Steamforum von den Entwicklern bestätigt.
Kommt mir auch komisch vor is aber so.
Das mit der Sprache umstellen bringt nichts.
Die config schon zig mal umgeschriben diverse Consoleneinträge vorgenommen hat nichts ausser unstabilität bei alten savegames gebracht


----------



## DonBarcal (3. Februar 2011)

Hab direkt mal nachgesehen. Bei mir bleiben auch nur etwa drei Leichen liegen und der Rest verschwindet. Ist mir bisher noch garnicht so aufgefallen bzw. hat mich nicht gestört.

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an, könnte helfen:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1419585


----------



## Solon25 (3. Februar 2011)

Da ich HL² und die Add On's vor kurzem durchgespielt hatte und ich den Artikel von 2005 kenne weiß ich was da abgeht.

Der Artikel von 2005 besagte, das es alle HL² Versionen, die ab dem 01.09.05 registriert werden, nur noch als _"Gewaltmindernde Version"_ gibt. Ich hatte am 30.08.05 registriert.

Folglich ist mein HL² "uncut", die Leichen blieben liegen und auch Blutspuren sind rot. CSS hatte ich 2008 mal kurz angespielt, da ist auch alles "uncut". Bei EP-1 ging es dann nach den ersten 2 Kapiteln los. Die Antlions und Zombies, Combines, einfach alle verschwanden direkt nachdem ich sie erlegt hatte. Blutspuren, an den Wänden usw. sind Größtenteils eingeschwärtzt.

Ich hatte beim kaufen von EP-1+2 (gekauft Dez. 2010 und Januar 2011)auch dabei stehen das es _"Gewaltmindernde Versionen"_ sind. Helfen soll, das man die Steam Sprache allgemein auf Englisch stellt, müsste ich ausprobieren.

Auf Schnittberichte/HL² auch gut an den Vergleichsbildern zu erkennen (Stück runterscrollen zu den Bildern).


----------



## DonBarcal (3. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir gibts auch Blut, nur die Leichen bleiben nicht liegen. Hab übrigens auch auf Englisch gestellt, aber meine Version hatte ich glaub ich auch schon vor diesem besagten Datum registriert.

Bei deinem Link steht übrigens auch: "Es kommt jedoch auch in der US-Version (wohl aus Performance Gründen) zu Auflösungen getöteter Gegner. "


----------



## rider210 (3. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antworten
hab alles probiert. sogar den source violence patch nochmal draufgezogen.
Nix hat das gebracht.
Ich krieg noch nen affen.
Bei mir liegen nicht "wenige" leichen. bei mir verschwinden die schon bevor die überhaupt den boden berühren!
das kann doch nicht sein dass man ein spiel so verstümmelt nur um noch so grade die fsk16 freigabe zu bekommen.
ich könnt kotzen


----------



## rider210 (4. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt eine banale aber funktionierende Lösung:
g_ragdoll_lvfadespeed 0 in die Console tippen und es läuft wie als wär nie dran rumgeschnibbelt worden.
wenn man keine Lust hat das jedesmal einzutippen, einfach in die .cfg dazuschreiben (Danach die Config schreibschützen).
Achtung!: Der Befehl hebt die Ragoll limitierung auf. Dadurch wird es in dem Zombielevel höchstwahrscheinlich durch zu viele Leichen zu einem Absturz kommen. Wenn das der Fall ist einfach den wert von 0 auf 100 ändern. Und danach wieder ändern.
Bessere Lösung gibts atm nicht.

PS: Wer das spiel auch etwas grafisch aufgebesserter sehen will zieht sich einfach den Cinematic mod drauf, dann sind alle Cuts auch weg, da der Mod seine Eigenen dateien nimmt.

MfG Rider


----------



## Crysisheld (5. Februar 2011)

@Rider 

Der Grafikmod sind aber 11 GB. Sieht es dann wirklich anderst aus bzw. besser? Ich habe den Mod noch nie gespielt immer nur die normale Version. Ist Episode 1 und 2 dann auch mit besserer Grafik?   

Gruß 

Crysisheld


----------

